# Lansing Michigan chefs wanted for tech + food startup



## Rueben H

2 chefs wanted to join the team for a tech + food startup launching in July 2018.
The job will require the chefs to:
- [pre-launch] Collaborate on, and be responsible for menu development We require a total of 6 healthy, tested, tasty meals before launching.
- [post-launch] Work for a few hours on some Sundays.

Each applicant should:

• Have excellent cooking skills and work experience.
• Be a health food aficionado - someone who knows the types of meals healthy eaters would be interested in.
• Have a passion for discovering and learning new recipes.
• Have a positive attitude.

The following is not necessary, but definitely a major ++++++++ 
• Having a few healthy, tested, tasty recipes you could start with.

Compensation will be competitive. There is potential for partial ownership.


----------



## Munaz

Rueben H said:


> 2 chefs wanted to join the team for a tech + food startup launching in July 2018.
> The job will require the chefs to:
> - [pre-launch] Collaborate on, and be responsible for menu development We require a total of 6 healthy, tested, tasty meals before launching.
> - [post-launch] Work for a few hours on some Sundays.
> 
> Each applicant should:
> 
> • Have excellent cooking skills and work experience.
> • Be a health food aficionado - someone who knows the types of meals healthy eaters would be interested in.
> • Have a passion for discovering and learning new recipes.
> • Have a positive attitude.
> 
> The following is not necessary, but definitely a major ++++++++
> • Having a few healthy, tested, tasty recipes you could start with.
> 
> Compensation will be competitive. There is potential for partial ownership.


Hello, I am Munaz. You still have the vacant position? I am 9 year's experienced Chef who is familiar with all your requirement. I wish to know more about this role,
Best regards,
Munaz


----------

